# Tarheel Cluster (Labor Day weekend)



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

It's still a few weeks off, but is anyone going?

I was really hoping for some wildcard Rally or OB, but no such luck. I have a couple of weeks to decide if this is the time to enter Clyde in his first trial or not.

I'm hoping I can find a couple of show & gos before the trial. That would be helpful.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I live pretty close (greensboro) so it may be fun to come watch, is there a tradeshow? I have never been to anything like that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that Greensboro? I think we might come, probably with one or two bulldogs and BB. I am not sure if Deja will be old enough by then but if she is that would be her first show.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Is that Greensboro? I think we might come, probably with one or two bulldogs and BB. I am not sure if Deja will be old enough by then but if she is that would be her first show.


Nope, it's in Raleigh. Four local(ish) kennel clubs put on the show, which is from Friday through Monday.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be there but may or may not be showing. It depends on what happens in Canfield with Katie. I could possibly be showing Milton. But I'll be there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

State Fairgrounds?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> State Fairgrounds?


That's the one.

I also just remembered that my best friend's birthday is that weekend. A good best friend (me) would drive the 3 hours to visit her friend of 18+ years...

...but a better best friend (her) would come down for the show.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well since Greensboro closed today he probably did not enter that but we may come down for that. Hopefully BB will be finished by then all depends on this weekend (well tomorrow too). But Deja should be old enough by then, need to get her out before Nationals.


----------

